# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Οργάνωση εργαστήριου + προτάσεις για πολύμετρο

## finos

Γεια σας 
Πως θα οργανωνατε τα Ραφια με τα εξαρτήματα https://goo.gl/images/jZ3S56 ,  το παθητικό υλικό; 
Θέλω να δω διαφορετικές προτάσεις οργάνωσης  :Wink:  για να καταλήξω πια με βολεύει . 
Επιπλέον το πολύμετρο μου άρχισε να " κάνει νερά " κι θέλω να μου προτείνετε κάνα δυο στα 50-60€ max  τα uni-t  είναι καλά; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Το κυριότερο και πιο βολικό που έχω κάνει είναι ένα πορτοφόλι απο τα σακκουλάκια των εξαρτημάτων που τα μοίρασα σε 5 θέσεις με θερμοκόλληση ή ηλεκτρικό σίδερο (!!!) και τα έραψα σε "τετραδιάκι". Το ξεφυλλίζω και έχω όλα τα νούμερα και όταν πάνε να τελειώσουν γεμίζω ξανά !!! Ένα άλλο υπερδιπλάσιο αυτών τα διπλώνει όλα μαζί και με ένα σελοτεϊπ κλείνουν !!!! Τα υπόλοιπα όπως βολεύετε καθένας και ανάλογα με την τσέπη του ... !!! 
Πορτοφολάρα.jpg

----------

aktis (02-03-18), 

Sakan89 (02-03-18)

----------


## Fire Doger

Εξαρτάται απ' τα εξαρτήματα.
Τα βιβλίο παραπάνω αξίζει όταν έχεις 10-20 από κάθε εξάρτημα. Στο ebay πουλάνε έτοιμα ντοσιέ και διαφάνειες, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να το κάνεις μόνος σου.
Για smd ή tht λίγα τεμάχια αξίζουν κάτι μικρά κουτάκια που μπορείς να τα ενώσεις και μεταξύ τους. (link)
Για πολλά τεμάχια τα αφήνεις πάνω στο reel και τα περνάς σε μπάρες τις οποίες τοποθετείς σε βάσεις στον τοίχο.
Για modules και THT εξαρτήματα αξίζουν τα κουτιά που έχουν ρυθμιζόμενο μήκος με συρταρωτά διαχωριστικά (link)
Για κοννέκτορες, βίδες, μπαταρίες, κοσάκια κλπ αυτό που έδειξες. Υπάρχουν και άλλα τα οποία δεν έχουν χωρίσματα και έχουν συρταράκια με διάφορα μεγέθη. Υπάρχουν και όρθια που γυρίζουν (σε καταστήματα θα τα πετύχεις)

Για tube δεν έχω σκεφτεί κάτι καλό, σε κούτες τα βάζω :P

Τα αγαπημένα μου είναι τα διαφανή κουτιά με τα συρταρωτά διαχωριστικά, 40 κουτιά σε μια ραφιέρα 2.5m, 5 σε κάθε ράφι και χωράνε τα πάντα από μικρές παραγγελίες.
Θεματολογία ανά ράφι και ταμπελάκι μέσα στο κουτί με το τι περιέχει και είσαι άρχοντας



*Μπαταρία έχει?
Αφού δεν ασχολείσαι με δίκτυο πάρε τα aneng και κράτα λεφτά για bench DMM

----------

aktis (02-03-18)

----------


## elektronio

Έχω δοκιμάσει πάσης φύσεως κουτιά. Όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο παρακάτω.  

koutia.jpg

Τα συρταράκια που προτείνει και ο Στέφανος είναι καλά αλλά έχουν τρία ελαττώματα.  Πιάνουν πολύ τοίχο, πρέπει να κινείσαι συνέχεια για να πάρεις κάτι και έχουν (περίπου) στάνταρ μέγεθος.

Η δική μου άποψη για την καλύτερη αποθήκευση εξαρτημάτων είναι κατασκευή σαν αυτή στο σκίτσο όπου μπαίνουν συρταρωτά κουτιά με θήκες σαν αυτά του jumbo ή σαν αυτά του LIDL με πολλές θήκες, σε συνδυασμό με κουτιά για πιο μεγάλα αντικείμενα.

Graphic1.jpg

Με αυτό τον τρόπο έχεις πολύ υλικό σε σχετικά μικρό χώρο και το πλεονέκτημα να παίρνεις κοντά σου τα κουτιά που χρειάζεσαι (συνήθως με αντιστάσεις - πυκνωτές) και δουλεύεις πιο άνετα. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση για να οργανωθείς σωστά πρέπει να διαθέσεις αρκετό χρήμα. Αν αγοράζεις λίγα λίγα από όπου βρεις καταλήγεις σαν την φωτογραφία παραπάνω.

----------

Sakan89 (02-03-18)

----------


## picdev

φίνο αν χρησημοποιείς smd πάρε βιβλίο αντιστάσεων και πυκνωτών , βολεύει πολύ για τα πρωτότυπα.
SMD σε σακουλάκια ,σηρταριέρες με λίγο search θα βρεις

----------


## finos

αμα ταξινομουσα τις αντιστασεις κι τους πικνοτες με βαση τον πολαπλασιαστη ? δλδ στο ραφι 1 να εχω 1Ω 10Ω 100Ω 10κ 100κ κτλ ? θα ηταν βολικο  ?
smd δεν εχω δουλεψει ακομα

----------


## tsimpidas

εγώ έχω όλες τις αντιστάσεις μέσα σε ενα συρτάρι,,, περίπου 300-500 απο καθε τιμή απο 3Ω έως 3Μ μεσα σε ξεχωριστά σακουλάκια με 
την τιμή αναγραφόμενη πάνω.

τους ηλεκτρολυτικους τους εχω χωρίσει ανάλογα με το βολταζ,, απο 3 εως 16 βολτ όλοι μαζί,,αν η κατασκευη μου ειναι εως 12 βολτ εκει θα τους βρω.

 απο 22 εως 35 βολτ ολοι μαζι, αν η κατασκευή ειναι απο 14 εως 25 βολτ εκει θα τους βρω.

 απο 40 εως 400βολτ ολοι μαζι,, αν η κατασκευη υπερβενει τα 30 βολτ εκει θα ψαξω.

3 σακούλια δηλ. στο ιδιο συρτάρι.


τα τρανζίστορ τα εχω ξεχωριστά απο τα μοσφετ,, σε διαφορετικό συρταρι.
μετα ενα συρτάρι για τα ποτενσιομετρα και τα τριμερ.

οι ζενερ ξεχωριστά απο τις κανονικές διόδους και τα λεντ.

τα πηνία ολα μέσα σε ενα συρτάρι.. αν ασχολούμουν με ασύρματη επικοινωνια τα πηνια θα τα ξεχώριζα ένα προς ένα...ενω 
τωρα που συνήθως τα χρεισιμοποιω σαν φίλτρα δεν εχω ανησυχίες για την ακριβή τιμή τους, αυτο 
που θελω να πω ειναι οτι 
η ταξινόμηση που κάνει ο κάθε ένας είναι ανάλογη με τις κατασκευές που κάνει.

πχ ολα τα ολοκληρωμένα που εχω..[καμια 500αρια] διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους χωράνε όλα μέσα σε ενα συρτάρι μαζι με τα σακουλάκια τους.

----------


## kioan

> αμα ταξινομουσα τις αντιστασεις κι τους πικνοτες με βαση τον πολαπλασιαστη ? δλδ στο ραφι 1 να εχω 1Ω 10Ω 100Ω 10κ 100κ κτλ?



Έτσι έχω οργανώσει σε συρταριέρες τις through hole αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές.
Για τις αντιστάσεις υπάρχει ένα συρτάρι για κάθε πολλαπλασιαστή της E24 σειράς, ενώ για τους πυκνωτές υπάρχει ένα συρτάρι για κάθε πολλαπλασιαστή της E12 σειράς.
Εντός του κάθε συρταριού ψιλοπράγματα με ίδιες τιμές ομαδοποιούνται σε σακουλάκια ή τα ρολά με την χαρτοταινία όπως αγοράστηκαν.

----------


## agis68

Μου πήρε ένα μήνα δουλειάς να οργανώσω αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές στις τάξεις μεγέθους τους. Ετσι εχω σακουλάκια από 1Ω έως 5ΜΩ και τα έχω βάλει σε  3 μικρά συρταράκια. Ετσι από 1Ω-100Ω είναι μια ομάδα με σακουλάκια ενώ από 120Ω-10Κ μια άλλη ομάδα. Το ίδιο έκανα κι για όλους τους πυκνωτές. Μπορεί να κουράστικα αλλά είναι πλέον όλα τακτοποιημένα όπως τα ήθελα.....
Για τα τρσνζίστορ έχω δύο πλαστικά κουτιά με θήκες και είναι μοιραμένα μέσα. Εγραψα σε ένα μικρό χαρτί ποσα τρανζίστορ έχω από κάθε είδος και κάθε φορά απλά σβήνω ένα ή δύο από τα τρανζίστορ που χρησιμοποιώ ή πχ αν έχω 5 ΒC 517 και πάιρνω ένα σβήνω με μπλάνκο το νούμερο 5 και γράφω 4 . Ετσι ξέρω ανά πάσα στιγμή τι υπάρχει σε διαθεσιμότητα και σε έλλειψη στο εργαστήριο.  

SMD εξαρτήματα σπάνια χρησιμοποιώ γιατί δεν βλέπω και καλά και δεν έχω τα κατάληλα εργαλεία. Πάντως για led και αντιστάσεις και διοδους που έχω τα βάζω σε δικά τους σακουλάκια απλά ανα είδος και όχι ανάλογα την τιμή.

----------


## toni31

Πέραν του αποθηκευτικού μέσου (τάπερ, κουτάκι, κασετίνα κ.ο.κ) ή χώρου εμένα με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ το *παρακάτω πρόγραμμα* για την οργάνωση μου. Τα κουτιά που έχω έχουν αριθμούς και στο πεδίο storage τα εξαρτήματα φαίνονται που βρίσκονται. Από το πρόγραμμα παίρνω και τις πληροφορίες για την ποσότητα καθώς έχει ένδειξη (κοκκινίζει το εξάρτημα) για low stock ξεχωριστό για κάθε υλικό, το οποίο εξαρτάται από την τιμή που θα του δώσουμε εμείς. Με διπλό κλικ ανοίγει το datasheet και αν θες βάζεις φωτογραφία του υλικού κ.τ.λ. Έχει και άλλες δυνατότητες που δεν τις περιγράφω 

BOMIST.jpg

----------

agis68 (03-03-18), 

Sakan89 (02-03-18)

----------


## finos

πωω ευχαριστω πολυ , ετοιμαζομουν να γαψω ένα τετοιο μονος μου με excel :Rolleyes:   παρα πολυ βολικο φενετε

----------


## Panoss

> Πέραν του αποθηκευτικού μέσου (τάπερ, κουτάκι, κασετίνα κ.ο.κ) ή χώρου εμένα με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ το *παρακάτω πρόγραμμα* για την οργάνωση μου. Τα κουτιά που έχω έχουν αριθμούς και στο πεδίο storage τα εξαρτήματα φαίνονται που βρίσκονται. Από το πρόγραμμα παίρνω και τις πληροφορίες για την ποσότητα καθώς έχει ένδειξη (κοκκινίζει το εξάρτημα) για low stock ξεχωριστό για κάθε υλικό, το οποίο εξαρτάται από την τιμή που θα του δώσουμε εμείς. Με διπλό κλικ ανοίγει το datasheet και αν θες βάζεις φωτογραφία του υλικού κ.τ.λ. Έχει και άλλες δυνατότητες που δεν τις περιγράφω 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72662



Ωραίο φαίνεται, επόμενο βήμα barcode.

----------


## d.antonis

logistics....

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ ήθελα να αγοράσω αυτό:
allit-455830-varioplus-rotate-265-drehmagazin-630.jpg
Αλλά επειδή είναι (παν)ακριβό ... 400€ +, είχα 
φτιάξει έναν σωσία του, με επίσης περιστρεφόμενη 
βάση, απο καρέκλα γραφείου.

 :Biggrin: 

δφ.jpg

Χωράνε τα πάντα (εξαρτήματα).



Περιλαμβάνει τρία τέτοια ...
(Allit VarioPlus)
1141587_Kunststoff-Kleinteiledepot-VarioPlus-Hobby-33_xxl.jpg
... και δύο τέτοια
20170207131306_tactix_kouti_apothikeysis_plastiko_me_60_plastika_syrtaria_diafana_320638.jpeg
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10993773/Ta...B1-320638.html

----------

finos (03-03-18), 

George37 (03-03-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Αυτές είναι δουλειές !!!! Άκου 400 .....

----------


## makocer

> 1141587_Kunststoff-Kleinteiledepot-VarioPlus-Hobby-33_xxl.jpg



σαν αυτο που προτεινει ο Γρηγορης φερνει κατα καιρους το lidl στα 9.90ε - εχω 5-6 και θεωρω οτι για την τιμη ειναι καλη αγορα

----------


## moutoulos

Σωστά Μιχάλη. Αυτά είναι. Είχα πάρει 5 τέτοια πρίν 4 περίπου χρόνια, και κράτησα τα άλλα 2, για βίδες/παξιμάδια.

----------


## lepouras

εγώ χρησιμοποιώ σακουλάκια με ζιπ σε διάφορες διαστάσεις.



οπότε ανά είδος είναι στο κουτί του με αλφαβητική ή αριθμητική σειρά.
το πλεονέκτημα έναντι στα κουτάκια είναι ότι δεν έχεις καινό χώρο ώστε ανεξάρτητα από τον αριθμό των εξαρτημάτων που έχεις να δεσμεύεις συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις.

----------

